# CPC-A w/ experience (Cover Letter/Resume)



## evca09

Evan Castillo
Las Vegas, Nevada 89108
evanlcastillo@yahoo.com

Dear Hiring Professional:

I am in search of a medical coding position and I believe that my experience and education will make me a competitive candidate for the position.  

I am actively using 3M software to ascertain and log codes into the Healthland Management Database.  Coding techniques include inpatient, emergency room, surgery and long-term-care using 3M encoder software and ICD-9/CPT 2010 coding books. My externship includes over 300 hours of training with seasoned coders that have a combined 33 years of experience.

Throughout my career, I have been assigned increasing responsibilities because of my dedication and commitment to professionalism.  All concerns are immediately addressed with a high degree of confidentiality in a fast paced, and sometimes challenging, work environment.

I am eager to bring new energy, a positive attitude and fresh perspective to a medical coding position.  If my qualifications meet the requirements you are looking for, I would appreciate an opportunity to meet with you.  Please feel free to contact me at the above email address or reply to this post. 

Thank you for your attention and consideration.

Sincerely,
Evan Castillo


Evan Castillo
Las Vegas, Nevada 89108
evanlcastillo@yahoo.com

OBJECTIVE
To contribute administrative skills and educational preparation as a Medical Coder

CAREER STRENGTHS
-  Graduate AAPC, Certified Professional Coder Apprentice (CPC-A), April 2010
-  Ability to code diagnosis and procedures using 3M, ICD-9-CM and CPT 2010
-  Experience with inpatient, emergency room, surgery and long-term-care
-  Sound knowledge of Healthland Management and Terminal Digit Filing System 
-  Equally comfortable working independently as well as collaboratively in group efforts
-  Exemplary oral and written communications skills, utilized to support findings and query doctors
-  Continue my education to maintain knowledge of proper coding guidelines

FIELD EXPERIENCE
-  Perform procedure diagnosis coding for outpatient and hospital facilities as an Extern
-  Code medical claims for Primary Care, Mental Health, Pharmacy, Optometry and Dentistry
-  Process 30-40 claims daily while maintaining accuracy and achieving productivity goals
-  Provide medical records support including chart assembly, scanning and release of information
-  Proficient with Microsoft software including Word, Excel and Powerpoint
-  Proven ability to master new technology

EDUCATION
Certified Professional Coder Apprentice (CPC-A), April 2010

B.A. Management, Minor Mathematics
May 1995, Sonoma State University, Rohnert Park, California

PROFESSIONAL EXPERIENCE
Extern, June 2010-Present, Boulder City Hospital, Boulder City, Nevada

Extern, May-June 2010, Las Vegas Paiute Health & Human Services, Las Vegas, Nevada

Substitute Teacher, 9/09-Present, Clark County School District, Las Vegas, Nevada

New Home Sales Agent, 2/04-8/09, Beazer Homes, Las Vegas, Nevada

General Real Estate Sales, 9/02-2/04, Liberty Realty, Las Vegas, Nevada

Assistant Production Manager, 6/95-3/01, Warner Bros. Television Animation, Sherman 	Oaks, California


----------



## bhuston

I am in the process of hiring pro-fee coders at our facility here in Missoula Montana - if you are interested in relocating - feel free to email me bhuston@communitymed.org or check out our website of open positions - Community Medical Center - Missoula Montana


----------

